# work in progress: Mare and munchkin



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is in memorial of a sweet mare that fought hard to live, but was doomed by poor breeding to have bad feet all her short life.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















will add finished painting when it's done.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Aw, that is amazing! So sad about the horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, the owner said it had to do with her breeding. She had feet trouble from a young age and was just a lovely being but could not ever be ridden and was in pain much of her short life.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a friend of mine and I have watched her struggle with this mare for a while. She did all she could for her - she went above and beyond what a normal person would have done. It was a heartbreaking day for her and all who knew her when she had to put this mare down. Her daughter is growing up to follow in her footsteps and I think this is one special drawing Caroline...very, very special.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Heart thanks.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

wow wow wow xxxxx


----------



## cowgirllizzie (Oct 6, 2011)

that is awsome!!!!!!!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

wow that is amazing.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's beautiful Caroline!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW! To be honest, IMO tiny, your sketch has more detail than the drawing, no offense to the photographer!! I just love it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is why sometimes a drawing can be more effective as a communicator than a photo because one can remove unnecessary detail and add or intensify the more important parts. To this day, the best illustrations for teaching anatomy and medical procedures and such are done by hand, rather than by photograph.


----------



## beforetomorrow (Oct 8, 2011)

i really wish i had talent like yours 
absolutely stunning!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*finished mare and munchkin*

Here is Deja and Kelsey. Apparently the mare was in a lot of pain at the time of this shot, Mom was realizing that it might be hopeless and was crying in the barn. Daughter went and tried to feed the mare something, and mom caught the shot on film. Then I make it a painting.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*more shots of Deja*

Deja's "mom" is having me do several paintings of this lovely mare, now gone.


































this is what I have now, but might not be what we end up with. Still messing around on this one.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*more of Deja*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Deja and Mom*


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

O MY WORD i love the last one! It's...wow!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thankyou, Brandy

I keep trying to branch into color, and then I do my olod black and white, and I jsut do better. I guess it's because I can concentrate on just line and value. So simple. 
The last one there took me a long time to get the skin right. The hand on the rump was not positioned that way in real life, so I had to "create" it, and it is a bit cludgey. The client seems to like it.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

As do I. It's a great pose. And black and white's working very well for you. You have a good relationship =) And like line and tone is so simple! That's usually half the battle with me.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww, very sweet. Great job!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so touching. You do amazing work.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

You're doing such a great job, Tiny.  Every time I peek into this thread I can't help but smile. Your work is still constantly inspiring me... And I can't thank you for it enough! 

I do have to say that if I were in the commissioner's shoes, I'd cry upon seeing every one of these portraits... especially the one with the little girl in it. It's all  _very_ touching and the love they have for this mare is obvious, and that also makes me happy.  "Gone, but never forgotten."


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow thats brilliant - really captured the moment


----------

